# Wilier Zero.7



## JimmyORCA

*Zero 7 its here!!*

It's here

Campagnolo Super Record EPS
Wilier Zero 7 Team Lampre Edition Fluo
Fulcrum Racing XLR Lampre Edition with Vittoria Tubulars
EEBRAKE
Look Blade Ti 
Elite Cage

I tried to match what brands are on the bike

As for now will try with the Wilier Edition of the FSA handlebar, its 1cm too long for me.
JC


----------



## Erion929

I'm sure it's an awesome bike, but it's just too expensive for the average guy to go for, Now you, on the other hand, who buys a new bike every 6 months ....might be different. Sure looks sweet, though! :thumbsup:

**


----------



## davelikestoplay

Saw one in a store here in Ottawa. Sick, but cost 14 grand.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Currently considering this bike for my 2012 bike project, thats why looking for more information about this bike.


----------



## redondoaveb

JimmyORCA said:


> Currently considering this bike for my 2012 bike project, thats why looking for more information about this bike.


I bet that Orca's going to take up too much room with your new Wilier, go ahead and send it my way.


----------



## JimmyORCA

redondoaveb said:


> I bet that Orca's going to take up too much room with your new Wilier, go ahead and send it my way.


Can anyone really have too many bikes!!!

But I am going to sell my Felt AR1 so I can start my next project.


----------



## redondoaveb

JimmyORCA said:


> Can anyone really have too many bikes!!!
> 
> But I am going to sell my Felt AR1 so I can start my next project.


But my Opal needs a big brother. 

Good luck with the new project. Look forward to seeing pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA

If I do start this project it will take a long time to get all the parts and accessories.
Need to start saving now!!!


----------



## redondoaveb

Any idea what you're going to build it up with?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Current thought on this build if it happens
Wilier Zero.7
Campagnolo Super Record EPS group
Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra 2
Either Wilier/FSA or 3t Team Black Edition Handle bar, stem, and Seat Post
Brake option not sure yet


----------



## redondoaveb

That suckers gonna be nice. Have you checked out Reynolds RZR's?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes I have taken a look at the RZR and its a very nice wheel, but currently I am already using Reynolds DV46Ul, Lightweight, and current favorite Corima AERO MCC.


----------



## redondoaveb

Nice wheelsets. Really love those Corima's.


----------



## -dustin

JimmyORCA said:


> Current thought on this build if it happens
> Wilier Zero.7
> Campagnolo Super Record EPS group
> Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra 2
> Either Wilier/FSA or 3t Team Black Edition Handle bar, stem, and Seat Post
> Brake option not sure yet


Zero.7 (no cable stops) with Super Record EPS, Racing 0s, FSA K-Force cockpit (Wilier branded) - $15k

Record EPS - just shy of $13k.

If you have a Wilier dealer that is local, they received these numbers last week. Limited supply, delivery by April.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Zero.7 (no cable stops) with Super Record EPS, Racing 0s, FSA K-Force cockpit (Wilier branded) - $15k
This is the setup I am looking at, but not a fan Racing Zero (replace with Hyperon) FSA cockpit not sure they can have the exact size I need in taiwan so will have the 3T as a backup just incase.


----------



## -dustin

I'd be kind of bummed if I was dropping $15k on a bike and it didn't come with something like Hyperons.


----------



## eurotruck

Ran into the Wilier importer a few weeks ago. His winter home is here in Georgia.

He had one of Scarponi's Zero.7's in team livery with him. Photos below. Cunego will also be riding the Zero.7 in the team colors with everyone else on the Cento 1 SL or SLR

Notice the Campy EPS.

Nice, but I think I stay with my Cento 1 SL with Di2. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sisbud

That is one sexy bike.....


----------



## merckxman

Note: Scarponi's real bike setup re:stem


----------



## JimmyORCA

eurotruck said:


> Ran into the Wilier importer a few weeks ago. His winter home is here in Georgia.
> 
> He had one of Scarponi's Zero.7's in team livery with him. Photos below. Cunego will also be riding the Zero.7 in the team colors with everyone else on the Cento 1 SL or SLR
> 
> Notice the Campy EPS.
> 
> Nice, but I think I stay with my Cento 1 SL with Di2. :thumbsup:


Nice, I like this color yellow/Black just talked to Taiwan dealer EPS Zero7 with Racing Zero comes to NT$450,000 or just over $15000.
but I think will go nice with my new EE brake and Hyperons

Now just have to see about avalbility!!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Still trying to see if I can get a set of this racing speed xlr's.


----------



## pbd

Another pic of Scarponi's bike. Unbelievably hot.


----------



## JimmyORCA

*Zero 7 Team accessories*

My bike is not here but some of my some of my acessories have arrived.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Still deciding between Racing XLR or Hyperon Ultra 2's.


----------



## wheel_suker

Is that a Campy SRM on Scarponi's bike?


----------



## cwdzoot

Fantatic Jimmy. You need to give some feedback on the EPS vs Di2.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Trying for a differernt feel.


----------



## JimmyORCA

switching wheels


----------



## Bill2

A good review [Test] Wilier Zero.7 | Bdc-forum.it | Bici da corsa


----------



## merckxman

wheel_suker said:


> Is that a Campy SRM on Scarponi's bike?


Yes, introduced in November:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: SRM Launches the SRM Campagnolo PowerMeter


----------



## RM27

Jimmy, bike looks great. Can you tell me if the Lampre decals come off or are they under the clear coat? I am interested in purchasing this frame but don't want the team logo and sponsorship decals on the frame. Also, how do you like the bike now that you have had it for some time? Any issues?


----------



## Robin1

*I saw*

I saw the mountain bike version of the truss frame. That thing is crazy.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Well, for team edition the logos are under the clear coat so it is not removable. Its a great bike, still riding it now but with Shamal wheels for winter. You can get the Fluo version now without the team color since Lampre switched to Merida bikes.


----------



## RM27

JimmyORCA said:


> Well, for team edition the logos are under the clear coat so it is not removable. Its a great bike, still riding it now but with Shamal wheels for winter. You can get the Fluo version now without the team color since Lampre switched to Merida bikes.


Thanks for the info. I wasn't aware they were doing a Fluo version without the Logos. That is exactly what I am looking for.


----------

